# What is your favorite convolution plugin?



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 9, 2013)

Please name one or two - and if you like to explain, why

I'd like to know what the current favorites are for my upcoming Teldex Studio IR library.

See also:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3715304


----------



## marcotronic (Jul 9, 2013)

QL Spaces for ease of use and awesome sounding IRs. 

Marco


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 9, 2013)

I believe QL Space is "closed"? Or can you import external IRs?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 9, 2013)

It is indeed "closed."


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 9, 2013)

Actually my kind of ideal approach Jay!


----------



## marcotronic (Jul 9, 2013)

Make a deal with EW 

marco


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 9, 2013)

Nick contacted me several years ago when they got the idea for recording/making IRs. But he was using some hardware device that I had no knowledge of...
I am again researching stuff for making my own VST, but I currently cannot afford to invest time and money. I will probably be experimenting with it in the coming months in my free time and it would be nice to get to the stage of a POC (proof of concept).


----------



## TGV (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm personally fond of Liquidsonic's Reverberate. I got it really cheap, but it still is one of the cheapest out there (£50), with great flexibility: two parallel IRs, time offsets, modulation, delay, chorus, EQ, the works. Plus they have a "core" (i.e. light) version, which is only £30. Closed it ain't though.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 9, 2013)

I use the built in Convo reverb in Cubase and am happy with it. 

About eq`s, deleys, chourus e.t.c., it is so easy to insert such effects into an empty slot in the reverb channel...., and you are very flexible... .


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 9, 2013)

VSL + FORTI/SERTI


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 9, 2013)

I have Altiverb, Liquidsonic Reverberate, Voxengo Pristine Space.

EDIT
We should explain why, so here it is:

Altiverb has an optical 3d display of the IR that is useful for finding booming resonances and filtering them away. However I feel it compromises the sound a bit.

Liquidsonic Reverberate is unexpensive, full of features and easy to use.

Voxengo Pristine Space has a difficult user interface, I don't use it much.

Overall I switched to B2 some time ago, convolution had always either too smallish rooms or too long RTs for me. This IR might change this.

However be careful Peter: Your source material for the demo is recorded dry, but not very close. Not many people have access to such audio material. Many sample libraries are either close and dry or distant and wet.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 9, 2013)

Space Designer (Logic) and VSL's Convolution Reverb.


----------



## ceemusic (Jul 9, 2013)

I used to use Pristine Space but it's not 64b & doesn't look like it's ever going to be.
I use Waves IR1, Waves Live for convo when needed. I'm using mostly MIR + algo these days.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 9, 2013)

QL Spaces , for the same reasons as Marco , and it works well with EW Hollywood series .


----------



## BenG (Jul 9, 2013)

SymphonicSamples @ Tue Jul 09 said:


> QL Spaces , for the same reasons as Marco , and it works well with EW Hollywood series .



Yup, same here.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 9, 2013)

I may be odd man out... I seldom use convolution reverb, but when I do I use Pristine Space. It has one of the worst user interfaces ever, but it sounds really good, and it is really flexible!


----------



## marcotronic (Jul 9, 2013)

Hannes_F @ Tue Jul 09 said:


> However be careful Peter: Your source material for the demo is recorded dry, but not very close. Not many people have access to such audio material. Many sample libraries are either close and dry or distant and wet.



Wow! Yes, that's definitely true. Haven't thought about this! This would explain why the demos sound so natural with those anechoic recordings bathing in the Teldex IRs. In your case you don't hear "physical-closeness-artifacts" like strong bow noise/rosin etc. that much.

How about some demos with typical very dry/close recorded standard libs or libs using the close mic position where available?

thanks
Marco


----------



## Lex (Jul 9, 2013)

Reverberate from Liquidsonic. True stereo, easy on cpu, envelope shaping, active eq.

alex


----------



## renegade (Jul 10, 2013)

Lex @ Wed 10 Jul said:


> Reverberate from Liquidsonic. True stereo, easy on cpu, envelope shaping, active eq.
> 
> alex



+1


----------



## Onlinefrank (Jul 16, 2013)

Not actually my favorite reverb plugin, but the new one from HOFA looks very promissing. I got an announcement today and I will defenetly try this out. You can positioning the sound source in virtual space and import IR's from other sources. A 14 day trial is also available : http://hofa-plugins.de/pages/start_en/hofa-iq-reverb_en.php (http://hofa-plugins.de/pages/start_en/h ... erb_en.php)

Regards
Frank


----------



## MrCambiata (Jul 16, 2013)

+1 for QL Spaces for the same reasons mentioned above.


----------



## damstraversaz (Jul 16, 2013)

+1 for Liquidsonic Reverberate


----------



## Rob (Jul 16, 2013)

Onlinefrank @ 16th July 2013 said:


> Not actually my favorite reverb plugin, but the new one from HOFA looks very promissing. I got an announcement today and I will defenetly try this out. You can positioning the sound source in virtual space and import IR's from other sources. A 14 day trial is also available : http://hofa-plugins.de/pages/start_en/hofa-iq-reverb_en.php (http://hofa-plugins.de/pages/start_en/h ... erb_en.php)
> 
> Regards
> Frank



thank you Frank, looks interesting...


----------



## soundtraktechnoid (Jul 18, 2013)

QL Spaces, more specifically So Cal Hall and San Fran Hall and the digital reverbs for tails.

Its easy to use and though you can't import your own IR's, the sound is really just amazing and clean. Would like to use some IR's but haven't had a need for them yet.


----------



## wlotz (Jul 18, 2013)

QL Spaces, great sound. I combine it with VSS for my orchestral stuff.


----------



## Dracarys (Oct 1, 2013)

Spaces is great, but I find it doesn't add depth whatsoever, even with pre delay. All instruments sound like they are placed in the same area making everything sound very 2 dimensional.


----------



## KingIdiot (Oct 1, 2013)

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Tue Jul 09 said:


> Nick contacted me several years ago when they got the idea for recording/making IRs. But he was using some hardware device that I had no knowledge of...
> I am again researching stuff for making my own VST, but I currently cannot afford to invest time and money. I will probably be experimenting with it in the coming months in my free time and it would be nice to get to the stage of a POC (proof of concept).



for the record, and for anyone reading, the hardware unit in question is the Sony DRE S777. Was pretty much the best and one of the very few convo hardware units out there, it has since been discontinued, and the two people who I know have them keep 'em and love 'em. Part of the reason Nick decided to make spaces IIRC, was he just loved the way his SONY sounded even with the same impulses. The other reason of course is the distribution method.

I think Spaces has some great IRs and has a great quality sound. It feels much more like a reverb unit though, and the sense of space is more "glue" than placement. It feels less sterile than the others I've tried. It's not flexible though, and that makes it a "gloss" option for me. Which is fine, since it works really well for that.

I found Altiverb nice but overly flexiible for "natural" sounds actually, when I played with it. Too many options to make things sound weird, which is awesome when mixing anything OTHER than what the holy grail seems to be here.

MIR looks awesome. One day I'll get Dietz drunk and grab a copy form his place. :D

I think paces approach is great. Simple, and just plug and go, but in truth it's too simple.

what would be cool is a plug that can load and sync on three or four channels. Lie Slate VTC. Loads up linked "distance" IR's from diffeerent positions (mono and/or true stereo), and you can send to then in your mixer. Adjustments made to filters on one are sync'd and volume balance can be adjsuted on a single interface, instead of faders in the DAW. Plus, it allows you to have custom filters built for the sync'd IR's in line that could do neat subtle harmonic coloring. Shit that's not particularly "real", but adds character, and maybe inspiring or magical.

IMO. The more your do for users in this sector of the music making world, the better. But hey, what do I know. I still have fond memories of Sound Forges Convolution that I'd force to be used as a DX plug in in Vegas on a Pentium 3 while everyone on NS was splooshing over the Lexi plug coming out.


----------

